# Will this body fit my R/C car?



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Will this body fit my R/C car? I have a Tamiya 1/10th Volvo 850 BTCC R/C car. But I want to know if this FLASH body will fit the R/C car? Thanks

http://www.minirccar.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=130


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Most 1/10 scale on-road bodies will 'fit' on any 1/10 scale car. The biggest difference is that most electric cars are 190mm wide vs 200mm wide for a nitro car. Also, some 1/10 scale cars can be a bit longer or shorter than others. If a body isn't made specifically for your car the wheels might not line up perfectly. If your car is electric and it is a nitro body, you may have to use some offset wheel spacers (http://www.teamlosi.com/newprod/index.htm) to make the wheel base wider. Hope this info helps.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh, I should also add that for the best appearance you may need to buy a new set of body posts if you get a new body. I prefer to cut off the excess length of the body posts above the body to try to keep a more scale appearance.


----------

